
Netflix’s Altered Carbon gave me what Blade Runner 2049 couldn’t - tosh
https://www.polygon.com/2018/2/8/16991208/netflix-altered-carbon-blade-runner-2049-comparison
======
dingo_bat
I agree with the sentiment that any kind of SciFi is irresistible on Netflix.
There has been a great void when it comes to futuristic shows or movies. I
even enjoyed bright, despite its numerous flaws.

However, altered carbon's visual brilliance is marred by two things:

1\. Many actors are simply not up to the mark. The two leading ladies quell
and Rei both feel incredibly wooden and cheesy. Really takes away from the
show.

2\. The world is not futuristic enough for being set 300+ years in the future.
I feel that this 2ould have worked better if Kovacs would have been asleep for
30-40 years, not 250.

One awesome character was Edgar Allan Poe, who is a hotel. He was fun, and
well played by the actor.

~~~
IntronExon
The hell of it is they had some very good source material to work with in the
novels, but seem to have made it all too high concept for anyone’s good.

